# Logic Audio Platinum 5.10



## floschnoes (6. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute
ich hab ein ziemlich teures Programm, "Logic Audio Platinum 5.10". Leider verstehe ich die meisten Funktionen nich und wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, wo man ein Tutorial für dieses Programm herbekommt.

Grueße FLO


----------



## El_Schubi (7. Januar 2003)

schau doch mal ins teure handbuch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

Ich kenne keine Tutorials. Handbuch und selber Ausprobieren lautet die Devise. Sobald du konkrete Fragen hast, beantworten wir sie dir gerne.


----------



## David342 (17. März 2010)

Hab ne Frage an euch Logic runter?


----------

